# Christmas Nights Flavoured Coffee



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Check out Beanies Christmas Nights Flavoured Coffee - http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Christmas-nights-wholebean.html


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't forget that forum advertising rates are surprisingly competitive


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Cheers Glenn! Cashflow a bit tight at the mo, but will certainly look at maybe advertising on the forum in the New Year!


----------

